
Climate change is supercharging a hot and dangerous summer - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/climate-change-is-supercharging-a-hot-and-dangerous-summer/2018/07/26/cf960ba8-905c-11e8-bcd5-9d911c784c38_story.html
======
cs702
The maps in the article look like something taken straight out of one of those
scifi movies about global catastrophe.

Here's a direct link to one of them: [http://arc-anglerfish-washpost-prod-
washpost.s3.amazonaws.co...](http://arc-anglerfish-washpost-prod-
washpost.s3.amazonaws.com/public/ECBFVBURHAI6RLSZAGEA5LC7DU.jpg)

